# How can I make curls last longer?



## southcitybabe (Apr 1, 2008)

Ive been messing around with styles and I tried curling my hair and it looks really nice but after a few hours its dropped, is there any other way to keep them lasting longer? (I used a tong) Maybe leaving in rollers overnight or somet?


----------



## greeneyedangel (Apr 1, 2008)

I use my CHI to curl- they come out beautifully and last until I wash my hair!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 2, 2008)

A good holding spray


----------



## avanaco (Apr 2, 2008)

Using lenghthy hair extension can make your hair long, I think it is very useful to you


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 2, 2008)

I just spray hairspray on my hair when i've curled it and it lasts all day


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 2, 2008)

My hair does the same thing!! I have my hair all the down on my butt and I can't do anything bc it's so long and heavy. I really need to cut it though.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 25, 2008)

spray the lengths of hair with hair spray before using the curling iron, then when all your curls are done, do an all over spray with the hair spray. That should keep the curls in.


----------



## jennybyrne (Apr 25, 2008)

ghd all the way

i agree


----------



## monniej (Apr 26, 2008)

you might try an old school wet set! that usually lasts for several days.


----------



## KatJ (Apr 28, 2008)

If you have the patience for rollers you should definately use some setting lotion. At Sally Beauty you can buy Elan, which is really good.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 28, 2008)

once you curl each curl pin it to your head till it curls than spray them with hairspray before you let them down and again once you let them down.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't know if it was just a fluke, but last saturday I curled my hair for a bach party. Now my hair NEVER holds curls. My hair is very long and the curls come out after 1 minute. But my hair stayed curly ALL night! I don't know if it was the Bedhead curling iron, Pantene hairspray or KMS volumizing stuff, It was the first time I used those products. But even being drunk in windy Atlantic city, my hair stayed curly. Needless to say, I was pleased.


----------

